# Orchestral Tools - Time Micro (A Textured Beauty)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello composers! In my final review of the year, let's discuss the newest library from Orchestral Tools, Time Micro. With a chamber-sized vision in mind, did they succeed?


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 10, 2019)

@ChrisSiuMusic Thanks for doing this video! Hoping they do some sort of sale in the next couple weeks for black friday or something haha


----------



## ridgero (Nov 11, 2019)

Great content, as always. Thanks for sharing it with us, I appreciate it very much.

I love this library, it doesn’t need much, it sounds great out of the box.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 11, 2019)

merlinhimself said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic Thanks for doing this video! Hoping they do some sort of sale in the next couple weeks for black friday or something haha


Haha well, we’ll have to wait and see!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 11, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Great content, as always. Thanks for sharing it with us, I appreciate it very much.
> 
> I love this library, it doesn’t need much, it sounds great out of the box.


Thanks for watching! I appreciate the support


----------



## Alxjwil (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi @ChrisSiuMusic !

Bit late to the thread here. Excellent walkthrough of this library! There aren't many videos or reviews of TIME Micro out there and your video is one of the most detailed that I have found in my research. I have been interested in purchasing the TIME libraries for a while now because I am in need of a solid orchestral texture library and preferably one with a more chamber-sized instrumentation. It is 2021 now and the TIME series has been out for a few years. From your experience, would you say that the TIME libraries rank high in comparison to other orchestral-texture libraries or are there others out there that you think beat out the TIME series in terms of content, price, use, etc..?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 21, 2021)

Alxjwil said:


> Hi @ChrisSiuMusic !
> 
> Bit late to the thread here. Excellent walkthrough of this library! There aren't many videos or reviews of TIME Micro out there and your video is one of the most detailed that I have found in my research. I have been interested in purchasing the TIME libraries for a while now because I am in need of a solid orchestral texture library and preferably one with a more chamber-sized instrumentation. It is 2021 now and the TIME series has been out for a few years. From your experience, would you say that the TIME libraries rank high in comparison to other orchestral-texture libraries or are there others out there that you think beat out the TIME series in terms of content, price, use, etc..?


Thank you for watching! Honestly I think the closest competitors to this series would be the EVOs from Spitfire. But I personally believe these contain much more material than the EVOs, they sound so good, and they’re quite unique in general. If you don’t have libraries like these in your arsenal and you want to upgrade, I say go for it!


----------



## Alxjwil (Jan 21, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thank you for watching! Honestly I think the closest competitors to this series would be the EVOs from Spitfire. But I personally believe these contain much more material than the EVOs, they sound so good, and they’re quite unique in general. If you don’t have libraries like these in your arsenal and you want to upgrade, I say go for it!


Awesome! Thank you so much @ChrisSiuMusic for your input. I currently own Spitfire's Orchestral Swarm and their LCO Textures which are fantastic, but not as versatile as I would prefer in my opinion. Some of Spitfire's texture stuff, like the LCO Textures or the EVOs, will only allow you to let them evolve naturally on their own, giving you limited control of what is sounding. I like that OT lets you control the textures with the MOD wheel, giving you some compositional freedom with the library. Have you had an opportunity to explore Arkhis, the Native Instruments collaboration with Orchestral Tools? It was another library I was considering as well and I was wondering if it was similar to TIME Macro/ Micro.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 21, 2021)

Alxjwil said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much @ChrisSiuMusic for your input. I currently own Spitfire's Orchestral Swarm and their LCO Textures which are fantastic, but not as versatile as I would prefer in my opinion. Some of Spitfire's texture stuff, like the LCO Textures or the EVOs, will only allow you to let them evolve naturally on their own, giving you limited control of what is sounding. I like that OT lets you control the textures with the MOD wheel, giving you some compositional freedom with the library. Have you had an opportunity to explore Arkhis, the Native Instruments collaboration with Orchestral Tools? It was another library I was considering as well and I was wondering if it was similar to TIME Macro/ Micro.



Good questions! Unfortunately I don't own Arkhis either, haha. Sorry!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Jan 21, 2021)

Alxjwil said:


> It was another library I was considering as well and I was wondering if it was similar to TIME Macro/ Micro.


I have Macro and Arkhis....VERY similar in that there is a lot of overlap. Arkhis is an amazing bargain that gets you a lot of the sounds in Macro and Micro in an interesting and creative gui.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 21, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> I have Macro and Arkhis....VERY similar in that there is a lot of overlap. Arkhis is an amazing bargain that gets you a lot of the sounds in Macro and Micro in an interesting and creative gui.


Totally agree. Arkhis gets more use in my tracks because it's just more fun to write with, IMO.


----------



## Alxjwil (Jan 22, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> I have Macro and Arkhis....VERY similar in that there is a lot of overlap. Arkhis is an amazing bargain that gets you a lot of the sounds in Macro and Micro in an interesting and creative gui.


Thanks @Kevperry777 for your insight. Do you find a use for TIME Macro even though you own Arkhis?


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 22, 2021)

Arkhis is amazing! I love it even though I also have Time Macro. Never got Micro mind you..


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi everybody! Between Arkhis and Time Micro: it seems (from demos and reviews..) that Arkhis sticks more on textures without being able to play any melody and Time Micro seems more able to play on it. Does somebody had the chance to play both and tell me if with Arkhis I could be able as well to play live chord progressions and melodies? Thanks!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Feb 10, 2021)

MatteoCarlito said:


> Hi everybody! Between Arkhis and Time Micro: it seems (from demos and reviews..) that Arkhis sticks more on textures without being able to play any melody and Time Micro seems more able to play on it. Does somebody had the chance to play both and tell me if with Arkhis I could be able as well to play live chord progressions and melodies? Thanks!



Absolutely. Now the patches in Arkhis aren’t legato..and don’t have a ton of agility. But there are plenty of sounds in there that can pull off a melody. Brass, woodwind, vocal and string longs....solo strings.


----------



## MatteoCarlito (Feb 10, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> Absolutely. Now the patches in Arkhis aren’t legato..and don’t have a ton of agility. But there are plenty of sounds in there that can pull off a melody. Brass, woodwind, vocal and string longs....solo strings.


Yep, obviously mine was kinda of a stupid question because you can add a melody with some other instrument.. 
Anyway, I have just purchased some Heavocity VI with a promo
*Heavyocity - NP02 Rhythmic Textures NKS Store 
Heavyocity - GP04 Vocalise 2 NKS Store 
Heavyocity - FORZO Essentials NKS Store 
Heavyocity - Mosaic Bass NKS Store 
Heavyocity - Ascend Modern Grand NKS Store *
I like them even for my ears they seem a little "compressed" regarding the sound quality overall. Anyway, really impressive in some ways (Mosaic bass and Forzo Essential above other's).


----------

